# 5cm dilated, 85% effaced, no painful contractions, doctor says I need to get active!



## XXKaylaXX1

Thats what they told me at hospital yesterday.
Hooked to the monitor they said you were supossed to dilated 1/2 cm every hour-hour and a half in active labor. I went in and they said even though I was having contractions every 5-8 minutes, they weren't strong enough to cause any changes quick enough to my cervix to be considered active labor! So pretty much I'm having light, regular contractions, baby ios really low, and my water hasn't broken yet. Since I'm 38.5 weeks they can't do anything like break my water until I'm at least 39 weeks = / So I've hit a slow spot. Has anyone had any good results/heard of good results to help get labor going?


----------



## GlasgowAngel

get walking and bouncing on a birthing ball.


----------



## geordielass21

ooh i am intrigued, mainly because if you hadnt gone to the hospital would you have known you are in labour?
Why did you go? When I had my first I wasnt in pain either until 2am and then it wasnt too bad until 4am. I called the hospital and they said have a bath and my god when i got out the bath the contractions were painful. We went to the hospital and got there about 6am and I was 5cms dilated and then by 8am I was 9cms and my waters broke, The pain was intense then.

I am worried if I end up being in labour and then miss it until I am quite far like you. Are they keeping you in hospital as you are 5cms or not?

You could go for a walk, have a curry, do the usual like sex etc to see if it brings it on. If you have a ball go on that or even try doing a few squats haha


----------



## marley79

I'm in a similar situation and really fed up. I'm 38+3 and was 3cm and 100% effaced yesterday. I've been having contractions for three days but either long but weak or strong but short and they come and go - I've had hardly any sleep for 3 days and I'm exhausted! have had bloody show and losing plug for two days but still not classed as active labour. I'm so exhausted after walking, bouncing etc I'm now just hardly able to do anything. They don't want me to go in until contractions over a minute and every 5 mins. It's so frustrating. I'm due c-section on wed due to medical reasons and was hoping to have baby by then - was so excited when contractions first started - but 3 days later I'm totally fed up. I have a third sweep booked for monday morning and I will be begging for them to help me out more if still like this!


----------



## TTCnum2

That's weird that they wont break your water just because your labor is slow, by definition active labor starts after 4cm. I had my water broken with my son at 37w 2 days because I wasn't progressing fast enough, that got me started right quick, less than 5 minutes after I was in hard labor, and he was born 11 1/2 hours later.

Deff try walking around, maybe sex if your up to it because orgasm causes contractions that could set off stronger ones for you.


----------



## marley79

TTCnum2 said:


> That's weird that they wont break your water just because your labor is slow, by definition active labor starts after 4cm. I had my water broken with my son at 37w 2 days because I wasn't progressing fast enough, that got me started right quick, less than 5 minutes after I was in hard labor, and he was born 11 1/2 hours later.
> 
> Deff try walking around, maybe sex if your up to it because orgasm causes contractions that could set off stronger ones for you.

it might be beacuse of baby position - even though my baby head down they will not break waters as not in optimal position and they need water to help them move. i know lots of ladies that too have had waters broke and boon off they go but think it depends on quite few factors if they happy to do. hoping my baby moved a bit with these contractions.


----------



## XXKaylaXX1

The doctor sent me home after monitoring my contractions and progression after five hours, I went in originally because I was having contractions that were regular, and I called L&D and they told me to come in. It confused me as well because most women here are admitted once they reach 5cm... they told me that unless I'm in so much pain to where I can't speak, then I don't need to come in = / I'm worried I'll be 7-8 cm though and not even know it like my mom did!! She didn't have any pain until they broke her water at 8cm! Which it looks like I'm heading in that direction. I don't know why they won't break my water. My OB/GYN has told me at every prenatal this month that the baby is ready, and it could be any day now. They said its just the rule there and they won't due it before 39 weeks... so unless my water breaks on its own or my contractions get way worse, they can't do anything for me... even though I am 5cm and still contracting regularely... weird huh?


----------



## marley79

XXKaylaXX1 said:


> The doctor sent me home after monitoring my contractions and progression after five hours, I went in originally because I was having contractions that were regular, and I called L&D and they told me to come in. It confused me as well because most women here are admitted once they reach 5cm... they told me that unless I'm in so much pain to where I can't speak, then I don't need to come in = / I'm worried I'll be 7-8 cm though and not even know it like my mom did!! She didn't have any pain until they broke her water at 8cm! Which it looks like I'm heading in that direction. I don't know why they won't break my water. My OB/GYN has told me at every prenatal this month that the baby is ready, and it could be any day now. They said its just the rule there and they won't due it before 39 weeks... so unless my water breaks on its own or my contractions get way worse, they can't do anything for me... even though I am 5cm and still contracting regularely... weird huh?

i was told the same last night with regards to contractions needing to be more painful and longer. it might be dependent on how busy they are when they take your call. I feel your pain - grrrr!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

wow thats crazie, we live like 45 mins away from each other, Do you go to adena? but you would think they would keep you and at least break your waters. but since they wont do nything till your 39 weeks then I would deffinently start walking, swimmng, sex could help too. I dont know anything about it but I have heard eating eggplant parmasian, also pineapple could help but like I said I dont know anything about those two. 
and since its two hot to walk out side right now till later you could go to like wallmart, or manrds or the store you like the most and just walk aroud and look at things, you will have ac and wont be board. hope you go into Active labor soon


----------



## XXKaylaXX1

Wow thats crazy, yea I go to Adena


----------



## JIR705

Walking and sex are what worked for me... My doctor told me my husbands sperm would help speed up labor and walking would help the baby drop and sure enough the next day I was 7cm dialated and gave birth two hours later. I dont know about sex in the hospital lol but for sure walk and move around!


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm glad I have midwives who understand I don't follow the usual pattern of contractions myself. I've got an older son and had a late miscarriage where I actually delivered the baby. In both cases from the time contractions started until the baby arrived my contractions were very sporadic and not very long. 

When I was having my son, I went in after having been having the contractions for about 14 hours, although half the time I thought they had only been BH cause of how mild they felt. I never got to a point where I couldn't talk/etc through them. I got in though and they were 10 minutes apart and nurse thought I would be sent home but upon checking me she found out I was 5-6cm. It turned out to be a good thing I had gone in cause my son was in distress and ended up needing to be taken by an emcs.

With the miscarriage I was having frequent, but still sporadic contractions for 5 days. They never got closer, never got stronger the whole time. So now this time my midwives have told me to just use my own judgement, and that they'd rather me call them and get checked out and maybe get told to go home for a bit as opposed to me trying to wait on my body to do something it may not and end up having the baby at home without being aware of having been that close.


----------



## XXKaylaXX1

SatansSprite said:


> I'm glad I have midwives who understand I don't follow the usual pattern of contractions myself. I've got an older son and had a late miscarriage where I actually delivered the baby. In both cases from the time contractions started until the baby arrived my contractions were very sporadic and not very long.
> 
> When I was having my son, I went in after having been having the contractions for about 14 hours, although half the time I thought they had only been BH cause of how mild they felt. I never got to a point where I couldn't talk/etc through them. I got in though and they were 10 minutes apart and nurse thought I would be sent home but upon checking me she found out I was 5-6cm. It turned out to be a good thing I had gone in cause my son was in distress and ended up needing to be taken by an emcs.
> 
> With the miscarriage I was having frequent, but still sporadic contractions for 5 days. They never got closer, never got stronger the whole time. So now this time my midwives have told me to just use my own judgement, and that they'd rather me call them and get checked out and maybe get told to go home for a bit as opposed to me trying to wait on my body to do something it may not and end up having the baby at home without being aware of having been that close.


Wow thats really helpful. See my mom never had pain until they broke her water at 8cm. She didn't even know she was 8cm until her 39 week prenatal. I was having what I thought was BH pains for about three hour straight, every 5-8 minutes. But instead of it being just my bump hardening, I was having sharp pains down below, cramping, and tensing in my lower/mid back. It lasted for about three hours, then I took a big glass of water and fell asleep. Got up the next morning and had a TON of pressure and cramping, more than I had ever had before, and the baby was moving as much, which made me think something was wrong. Like maybe I'm in labor and don't know it, or maybe labor is trying to start and he can't get out or something... maybe I'll be like you and not follow the normal contraction pattern. I told the Dr. and nurses yesterday that I'll be back anytime I don't feel right, not when I'm crawling through the door in pain like they want me to be.


----------



## SatansSprite

Had I waited till that point with my son, he might not be here today. So yeah, you definitely got to go with your gut and take an "i don't care what you say/said" attitude to the docs and nurses. It's like they think everybody's labour experience follows this some scripted process, little do they realize some of us just aren't like that and need a little different care.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

XXKaylaXX1 said:


> Wow thats crazy, yea I go to Adena


they are really good there I worked there for my Surgical technology clinicals. I go to SOMC if i lived closer I would rather go to adena too.


----------



## TTCnum2

That is stupid because every women labors differently and some women don't find labor to be that painful if you can believe it.Plus you said your mom didn't really feel hers until like 8cm? wow, well, i guess be careful,and watch the timing of them.I would probably fake being in more pain to get them to do something LOL


----------



## XXKaylaXX1

TTCnum2 said:


> That is stupid because every women labors differently and some women don't find labor to be that painful if you can believe it.Plus you said your mom didn't really feel hers until like 8cm? wow, well, i guess be careful,and watch the timing of them.I would probably fake being in more pain to get them to do something LOL

Well I've been bouncing on the ball a few hours of the day and walking some so hopefully I can get some contractions going and then if I need to go in, at least ill be 39 weeks and they can break my water. Ill bet I'm like 6cm now : /..


----------

